# Just another Purple Rain



## renata (Sep 11, 2013)

*Purple Rain - soap loaf picture on page 2*

Oh, I don't want to name it Purple Rain and I won't. It's just 'name in work progress' :wink: I'm listening Prince's Purple Rain for the 5th time now 

Olive oil, palm oil, coconut oil, castor oil and shea butter. TD and purple mica and some glitters. FO: White lily and ginseng


----------



## welsh black (Sep 11, 2013)

That looks lovely ,!!


----------



## renata (Sep 11, 2013)

thank you welsh black


----------



## TVivian (Sep 11, 2013)

Ooh! I can really see the sparkle! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Stakie (Sep 11, 2013)

Just?

I love it.


----------



## thelazyshoelace (Sep 11, 2013)

That is amazing. I bet all these southern ladies here in Louisiana would go nuts over that. LOL


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 11, 2013)

Pretty! And the fragrance sounds great!


----------



## osso (Sep 11, 2013)

The soap is beautiful, the photo is also really great!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 11, 2013)

Love the peaks on your soap!!!  can't wait to see cut pics.  Who did you get the FO from?


----------



## savonierre (Sep 11, 2013)

That is so beautiful...


----------



## renata (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm sooo nervous! It's my first hanger swirl inside and I'm afraid that the trace was to fast. Well see! I'll cut it tomorrow and deffinetely show you the pictures 

This is my first batch with titanium dioxide, I hope it will be as white as I want!

kazmi, FO is from The Soap Kitchen. It is a really nice, fresh floral scent.

Thank you all guys


----------



## Trinity (Sep 12, 2013)

Just Beautiful ..... Love the colors   Haven't tried a hanger swirl yet can't wait to see pics


----------



## renata (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you Trinity  I'll cut my soap today...so curious what is inside  I'll definetely show you the pictures


----------



## gigihall (Sep 13, 2013)

Very pretty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Sep 13, 2013)

And here it is! I'm quite proud of my fist hanger swirl! A hoped that there will be mores swirls but it's ok. I only have this picture of the loaf. I'll take pictures of bars tomorrow, because I need some day light


----------



## Lidyax (Sep 13, 2013)

That's so beautiful! I want a slice. Lol


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks Lidyax! Come and get it :razz: You're more than welcome


----------



## Ancel (Sep 14, 2013)

Beautiful!! Well Done


----------



## renata (Sep 14, 2013)

Ancel, thank you!
I'm happy with the Titanium Dioxide result but I hope it will get even whiter once it's cured.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 14, 2013)

Beautiful! I think the swirl looks great and I like how you did the textured top and added glitter.


----------



## renata (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you Hazel!

Here are my soap bars. I renamed it into Violeta )


----------



## Hazel (Sep 14, 2013)

Gorgeous! I think Violeta is the perfect name for it. :clap:


----------



## renata (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you Hazel  I think so too


----------



## kazmi (Sep 15, 2013)

Pretty!!


----------



## renata (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks kazmi (I like your avatar sooo much )

Here comes the hard part...curing. Loong 4 weeks


----------



## cerelife (Sep 17, 2013)

Just GORGEOUS! 
And BTW, renata...your original post cracked me up! I'm telling my age here, BUT:
My friend and I camped out at a Turtle's record store back in the '80s for 3 days(!) to get tickets to Prince's "Purple Rain Tour" show in Atlanta...we were in the 5th row front and center for a great performance!! Oddly enough we were seated directly behind Paul Stanley and Gene Simmons (of Kiss fame) and they were just really cool...while we were waiting for the show to start Paul Stanley kept turning around and chatting with us! Once we got over being star-struck, he was really fun to talk to...great conversationalist! And when Sheila E and her band (who were the opening act) left the stage and marched up the aisles, they stopped to say hello to the Kiss guys...who in turn introduced them to us! It was truly an unexpected treat all around!!


----------



## renata (Sep 17, 2013)

cerelife, that is a nice memory  thanks for sharing


----------



## Lindy (Sep 18, 2013)

That is fabulous!  Love it...


----------



## renata (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you Lindy


----------



## Saswede (Sep 19, 2013)

Great photos of some beautiful soap, Renata!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## craftgirl08 (Sep 19, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!  How to do you make that swirly thing on top of the soap?


----------



## renata (Sep 20, 2013)

Saswede thank you :smile:

craftgirl08 thank you! I wanted to make nice swirls of white and purple on the top but the result was totally different from what I had in mind  it is made with a wooden stick - I put it in the top of the soap and then pulled it out to make these swirly curls. Don't know how to explain.


----------

